# Albion Solstice - Introductory Promo Ends Thursday!



## Spitfire Team (Jun 14, 2021)

Albion Solstice is OUT NOW! 

Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/albion-solstice/


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 14, 2021)

STONEHENGE


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 14, 2021)

The druids. No one knows who they were, or what they were doing...


----------



## zouzou (Jun 14, 2021)

I hope this new product will not be released in 621 moon cycles, because in 1552 years we will indeed all be "Elders"!


----------



## allen-garvey (Jun 14, 2021)

TIL it is possible for urls to have italic text


----------



## allen-garvey (Jun 14, 2021)

zouzou said:


> I hope this new product will not be released in 621 moon cycles, because in 1552 years we will indeed all be "Elders"!


I'm guessing 621 means 6/21, so possibly next week.


----------



## zouzou (Jun 14, 2021)

allen-garvey said:


> I'm guessing 621 means 6/21, so possibly next week.


I hope too!


----------



## Henu (Jun 14, 2021)

*At least there weren't any emojis * _*in the thread *__*title*_.


----------



## CT (Jun 14, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> The druids. No one knows who they were, or what they were doing...


The triptychs are 20 feet high!


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 14, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> STONEHENGE


Spitfire will go to any lengths to capture _that_ sound.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 14, 2021)

It's not Halloween yet.


----------



## Fidelity (Jun 14, 2021)

Sounds cool, though the title's typography may haunt me for days to come. At least ya'll didn't use comic sans?


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 14, 2021)

It’s obviously subscription.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 14, 2021)

Fidelity said:


> Sounds cool, though the title's typography may haunt me for days to come. At least ya'll didn't use comic sans?


I changed it to normal font, since I can see unusual fonts in thread titles turning into a really bad trend. (EDIT - I added "in thread titles," since that was where the problem was.)


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 14, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> I changed it to normal font, since I can see unusual fonts turning into a really bad trend.


nEw BrAsS lIbRaRy CoMiNg SoOn


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 14, 2021)

Just to clarify, they had used an unusual font in the thread _title_.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 14, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Just to clarify, they had used an unusual font in the thread _title_.


A real font of information.


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Jun 14, 2021)

Sound like it it'll be something more extended and/or aleatoric, assuming those examples are taken from it.

If that's the case, it's interesting (and very exciting!) that a bunch of companies are all doing this at once, what with Sunset Strings and Threnody Strings. The thing that all these products are lacking is the ability to control these sounds on a section by section basis. Sunset Strings let you solo the basses, but what if I just wanted seagull sounds out of my cellos while my violins do something else?

I totally understand why it isn't done that way (and honestly, for most people it's probably better), but for myself at least I would like that level of control. But if Spitfire was willing to make LCO Strings, it wouldn't surprise me if they went ahead and did that with more ensembles, maybe the LCO themselves. 

Now if only they wouldn't force the cellos and basses into a single patch next time, that would be grand (a decision that continues to baffle me since they have a cellos-only patch).


----------



## CT (Jun 14, 2021)

Folk instruments of the British Isles?


----------



## lelabo (Jun 14, 2021)

A Mark Korven inspired library would be nice. The teasers remind me of Roger Eggers films "The Lighthouse" and "The Witch", both of which were scored by Korven.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 14, 2021)

It's all about Agent 621, the *Great Flavour Enhancer*... for your tracks!
MSG - Monosodium Glutamate !!!


----------



## chillbot (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm late to this and have no idea what is going on but clearly 621 refers to ALBION: FBA.


----------



## Jotto (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## thesteelydane (Jun 14, 2021)

oooooooooooooooooh said:


> Sound like it it'll be something more extended and/or aleatoric, assuming those examples are taken from it.
> 
> If that's the case, it's interesting (and very exciting!) that a bunch of companies are all doing this at once, what with Sunset Strings and Threnody Strings. The thing that all these products are lacking is the ability to control these sounds on a section by section basis. Sunset Strings let you solo the basses, but what if I just wanted seagull sounds out of my cellos while my violins do something else?
> 
> ...


I love the LCO strings more than most of my other string libs - and there are *cough* some *cough* extended technique libraries out there that give you section by section control.


----------



## zouzou (Jun 15, 2021)

And the players are:





_Gérard Depardieu and Marina Foïs in french movie "RRRrrrr!!"_


----------



## Jotto (Jun 15, 2021)

Word of mouth say that FBA stands for Full Blown Amateurs

The library is based on this orchestra


----------



## zouzou (Jun 15, 2021)

Jotto said:


> Word of mouth say that FBA stands for Full Blown Amateurs
> 
> The library is based on this orchestra



Too happy to hear Portsmouth Sinfonia again!
A long time ago, a friend of mine owner of the LP had put this version of Also sprach Zarathustra and Wilhelm Tell Overture in his film (Super 8) of a trekking in Nepal!

Portsmouth Sinfonia - Wilhelm Tell Overture


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Jun 15, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> I love the LCO strings more than most of my other string libs - and there are *cough* some *cough* extended technique libraries out there that give you section by section control.


It's a great library to be sure, I got it recently and I've been having a marvelous time with it! Though there's this one developer who makes a wonderful library with strings played with drumsticks that I've been using longer


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 15, 2021)

𝒂𝒓𝒐𝒖𝒏𝒅 𝒑𝒚𝒓𝒆𝒔, ⁠ 
𝒕𝒐 𝒖𝒔𝒉𝒆𝒓 𝒊𝒏 𝒕𝒉𝒆 𝒔𝒆𝒂𝒔𝒐𝒏𝒔⁠ 
𝒕𝒐 𝒃𝒓𝒊𝒏𝒈 𝒇𝒐𝒓𝒕𝒉 𝒈𝒐𝒐𝒅 𝒉𝒂𝒓𝒗𝒆𝒔𝒕⁠ 
𝒕𝒐 𝒑𝒓a𝒚 𝒇𝒐𝒓 𝒈𝒐𝒐𝒅 𝒉𝒆𝒂𝒍𝒕𝒉 𝒂𝒏𝒅 𝒇𝒐𝒓𝒕𝒖𝒏𝒆⁠ 
𝒕𝒐 𝒄𝒆𝒍𝒆𝒃𝒓𝒂𝒕𝒆⁠ 
𝒕𝒐 𝒎𝒐𝒖𝒓𝒏 ⁠


----------



## Henu (Jun 15, 2021)

I don't even care about the library at this point anymore, I'm just fully in for the aesthetics and religious means. Congratulations Spitfire, you colored me excited!


----------



## zouzou (Jun 15, 2021)

Wow, something new from Spitfire Audio!
Sounds very "organic" and that's a good thing.
I can't wait to learn more about this library!
_I hear somethings that looks like a zither at the start and a hurdy-gurdy or a strange flute from the middle of the demo ..._


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 15, 2021)

Morris-Dancing Toolkit


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 15, 2021)

Henu said:


> I don't even care about the library at this point anymore, I'm just fully in for the aesthetics and religious means. Congratulations Spitfire, you colored me excited!


Same!


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 15, 2021)

Wicker Man Drama Toolkit!

EDIT:


----------



## gnapier (Jun 16, 2021)

I love SFA libraries, but their ”drip drip” advertising turns me off. Until this thread, I’d been ignoring the video samples (usually accompanied by an eye roll as I scrolled past). That’s not to take away from the creativity of the videos (they are quite nice), I just dislike the strategy/technique employed to create interest. Just my thing I guess.

That said, the audio samples sound really interesting. Would love it if this also allows the use of a some sort of “multi-instrumental grid“ for creating textures.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 16, 2021)

𝒔𝒖𝒏 𝒂𝒕 𝒔𝒖𝒎𝒎𝒆𝒓'𝒔 𝒂𝒓𝒄
𝒓𝒐𝒍𝒍𝒊𝒏𝒈 𝒉𝒊𝒍𝒍𝒔 𝒂𝒘𝒂𝒔𝒉 𝒘𝒊𝒕𝒉 𝒍𝒊𝒈𝒉𝒕
𝒕𝒉𝒆 𝒑𝒓𝒐𝒎𝒊𝒔𝒆 𝒐𝒇 𝒓𝒆𝒕𝒖𝒓𝒏𝒊𝒏𝒈 𝒅𝒂𝒓𝒌

Join us, 21.6.21 🌑


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 16, 2021)

CALLED IT


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 16, 2021)

All hail the SupremeFist! Let him roll the first rock up the hill.


----------



## Greeno (Jun 16, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> 𝒔𝒖𝒏 𝒂𝒕 𝒔𝒖𝒎𝒎𝒆𝒓'𝒔 𝒂𝒓𝒄
> 𝒓𝒐𝒍𝒍𝒊𝒏𝒈 𝒉𝒊𝒍𝒍𝒔 𝒂𝒘𝒂𝒔𝒉 𝒘𝒊𝒕𝒉 𝒍𝒊𝒈𝒉𝒕
> 𝒕𝒉𝒆 𝒑𝒓𝒐𝒎𝒊𝒔𝒆 𝒐𝒇 𝒓𝒆𝒕𝒖𝒓𝒏𝒊𝒏𝒈 𝒅𝒂𝒓𝒌
> 
> Join us, 21.6.21 🌑



I like it and look forward to hearing the sounds, the vibe is totally up my street...but note that the Maypole dance relates to Mabon (May-born) rather than Solstice in June.
Blessed be x


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 17, 2021)

𝒕𝒉𝒊𝒔 𝒊𝒔𝒍𝒆 𝒄𝒆𝒏𝒕𝒖𝒓𝒊𝒆𝒔 𝒐𝒇 𝒕𝒓𝒂𝒅𝒊𝒕𝒊𝒐𝒏𝒔, 𝒓𝒊𝒕𝒆𝒔, 𝒇𝒐𝒍𝒌𝒍𝒐𝒓𝒆 𝒉𝒂𝒏𝒅𝒆𝒅 𝒅𝒐𝒘𝒏 𝒆𝒎𝒃𝒓𝒂𝒄𝒆𝒅 𝒂𝒏𝒅 𝒆𝒎𝒃𝒆𝒍𝒍𝒊𝒔𝒉𝒆𝒅 𝒕𝒉𝒓𝒐𝒖𝒈𝒉 𝒈𝒆𝒏𝒆𝒓𝒂𝒕𝒊𝒐𝒏𝒔


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 17, 2021)

Isle of Man - Do I get a free copy? 

In 627, King Edwin of Northumbria conquered the Isle of Man along with most of Mercia.

*And Mount Snaefell is 621m high! * and the summer solstice is usually celebrated there!

On the Isle of Man there are also many fine stone circles and monuments up to 5000 years old found throughout the Island, some of which, like Stonehenge, date back to Neolithic times. The oldest man-made construction in the Isle of Man is the four-tiered mound of earth known as Tynwald Hill, inland from Peel.

*Now, do I get a free copy? Humm?*


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Isle of Man


Wait? Isn’t that the weird island where people like Luke live? @jononotbono 

Albion HOLODECK confirmed ✅


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## daan1412 (Jun 17, 2021)

Marketing (and what we think of it) aside, this gives off an interesting vibe. I could be wrong, but it seems to be inspired by British folklore, yet I'm sure it's not a conventional library with traditional instruments or something like that. There must be a twist. Looking forward to learning more about it.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 17, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> 𝒕𝒉𝒊𝒔 𝒊𝒔𝒍𝒆 𝒄𝒆𝒏𝒕𝒖𝒓𝒊𝒆𝒔 𝒐𝒇 𝒕𝒓𝒂𝒅𝒊𝒕𝒊𝒐𝒏𝒔, 𝒓𝒊𝒕𝒆𝒔, 𝒇𝒐𝒍𝒌𝒍𝒐𝒓𝒆 𝒉𝒂𝒏𝒅𝒆𝒅 𝒅𝒐𝒘𝒏 𝒆𝒎𝒃𝒓𝒂𝒄𝒆𝒅 𝒂𝒏𝒅 𝒆𝒎𝒃𝒆𝒍𝒍𝒊𝒔𝒉𝒆𝒅 𝒕𝒉𝒓𝒐𝒖𝒈𝒉 𝒈𝒆𝒏𝒆𝒓𝒂𝒕𝒊𝒐𝒏𝒔



Oh my God -- does it include these kinds of voices? I am SOLD.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>


FFS. I'm from the Isle of Wight! Not the Isle of Man!!

I do, however, like the idea of me having a gif so I will forgive this insolence today.

I need to get back to the Jono not Bonophonic Cubase Touchscreen Controller. As you were. 😂


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 17, 2021)

𝒀𝒐𝒖 𝒂𝒓𝒆 𝒄𝒐𝒓𝒅𝒊𝒂𝒍𝒍𝒚 𝒊𝒏𝒗𝒊𝒕𝒆𝒅 𝒕𝒐 𝒂 𝒗𝒆𝒓𝒚 𝒔𝒑𝒆𝒄𝒊𝒂𝒍 𝒆𝒗𝒆𝒏𝒕 📜⁠
⁠
Join us on Monday 21st June for the launch of a brand new library.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 17, 2021)

Albion VI: Solstice


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 17, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> FFS. I'm from the Isle of Wight! Not the Isle of Man!!
> 
> I do, however, like the idea of me having a gif so I will forgive this insolence today.
> 
> I need to get back to the Jono not Bonophonic Cubase Touchscreen Controller. As you were. 😂


If you have seen one isle, you have seen them all.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> FFS. I'm from the Isle of Wight! Not the Isle of Man!!


Hahahaha I KNOW, but I wanted to mess with you ❤️


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 17, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> If you have seen one isle, you have seen them all.


One isle to rule them all, and in the darkness bind them.

(Wait, that's Great Britain.)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

This library reminds me of Midsommar.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

Wait!


----------



## Iskra (Jun 17, 2021)

Sounds intriguing and haunting... Plus, the videos and concept are really compelling and beautiful
(that voice is amazing!)


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 17, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> FFS. I'm from the Isle of Wight!


You a Wight man? Knew it all along... canceled.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This library reminds me of Midsommar.


Yes. It reminds me of home.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 17, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Yes. It reminds me of home.


Oh, yeah -- on the Isle of Man, right?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

Albion VI: 66


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 17, 2021)

Albion 7: The Wicker Man


----------



## Technostica (Jun 17, 2021)

What do the Isle of White and the Isle of Man have in common? 
They both get bloody noisy at times but for different reasons!


----------



## wilifordmusic (Jun 17, 2021)

I like the drier acoustic with the LCO type meanderings.
It really sounds nice and is probably an insta-buy for me.

But I'm still waiting for the Guy Fawkes Toolkit Professional Edition.
The percussion should be dynamite.


----------



## gnapier (Jun 17, 2021)

So this got posted. 

I have nothing but huge respect for Christian. NOW I’m pretty stoked…


----------



## Zedcars (Jun 17, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Albion VI: Solstice


Damn, you beat me to it. 

I honestly did not read your post before I posted mine in the other thread:


Post in thread 'New Spitfire Tease “621”'
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/new-spitfire-tease-“621”.110832/post-4852727


----------



## idematoa (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## easyrider (Jun 18, 2021)

Looks to be a Kontakt which I’m surprised about.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 18, 2021)

So this new library is another EVO Grid based library, running in Kontakt ? 

Hmmm... Is this supposed to be ground breaking , should I pretend to be super excited about it ?


----------



## CT (Jun 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> So this new library is another EVO Grid based library, running in Kontakt ?
> 
> Hmmm... Is this supposed to be ground breaking , should I pretend to be super excited about it ?


I don't think you are required to have any reaction at all.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 18, 2021)

Summer Solstice in UK is 6/21. However, in the States it's on 6/20.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 18, 2021)

Mike T said:


> I don't think you are required to have any reaction at all.


“Boredom is a perfectly legitimate reaction to art.” — Warhol, I think


----------



## easyrider (Jun 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> So this new library is another EVO Grid based library, running in Kontakt ?
> 
> Hmmm... Is this supposed to be ground breaking , should I pretend to be super excited about it ?


Wonder why they didn’t use their own player? I can understand not porting older titles but new additions should be SF player Imo.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 18, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Wonder why they didn’t use their own player? I can understand not porting older titles but new additions should be SF player Imo.


They might be using a lot of time-stretching in real time, which their player is not good/efficient at doing. So, maybe Kontakt was able to do the same with less effort, and less CPU load. 

I can't think of any other reason they would prefer using Kontakt to their own Player.


----------



## pfmusic (Jun 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> They might be using a lot of time-stretching in real time, which their player is not good/efficient at doing. So, maybe Kontakt was able to do the same with less effort, and less CPU load.
> 
> I can't think of any other reason they would prefer using Kontakt to their own Player.


Agree, the Spitfire Player has a long long way to go. Not even on a par with Orchestral Tools Sine. Kontakt is probably the best for this type of library. 

Symphonic Motions is the perfect example of this.


----------



## Cheezus (Jun 18, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Wonder why they didn’t use their own player? I can understand not porting older titles but new additions should be SF player Imo.


I don’t believe they’ve ever released an Albion in their own player. Neo was still released Kontakt when most expected them to use their own player too.

Personally I’m curious if this might be the first Albion not recorded at Air Lyndhurst. Regardless, I’m intrigued by the theme and the sounds so far.


----------



## KEM (Jun 18, 2021)

I don’t know about you guys, but I’ve got a very strong feeling that it might be a sample library of some sort…


----------



## zouzou (Jun 19, 2021)

gnapier said:


> So this got posted.
> 
> I have nothing but huge respect for Christian. NOW I’m pretty stoked…



Does anyone know what is this instrument behind Chrisitian (with flashing LEDs)...? Never seen it before. Is it a synth, a sequencer...?


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 19, 2021)

zouzou said:


> Does anyone know what is this instrument behind Chrisitian (with flashing LEDs)...? Never seen it before. Is it a synth, a sequencer...?


----------



## zouzou (Jun 19, 2021)

Toecutter said:


>



Thank you Teocutter!!
Unfortunately, too expensive for me!
To console myself, I think there is certainly a little of my purchases at S.A. in this beautiful synth!


----------



## idematoa (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## idematoa (Jun 19, 2021)

EVO Grid + EDNA Engine ! 😍


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 19, 2021)

🌜 Explore the impossible and create the unimaginable with the immensely powerful EDNA engine. 🌛 ⁠


----------



## Greeno (Jun 19, 2021)

Albion Luna?


----------



## gnapier (Jun 20, 2021)

Wow. I really like the sounds in the last couple of examples posted. I’m officially stoked. 🥳


----------



## Zedcars (Jun 20, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> Albion VI: Solstice


Correct. Evidence unearthed in the other thread.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 20, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Correct. Evidence unearthed in the other thread.


I take it this means I win a free copy?


----------



## Zedcars (Jun 20, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> I take it this means I win a free copy?


You do, but it will be delivered as printed 1’s and 0’s on a million pieces of paper.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 30, 2021)

Picked it up today.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 8, 2021)

Picked it up today aswell.
The sound is fantastic!

I am a bit frustrated with the strings though. While the samples are all there, sounding stellar, they are really limited by a missing release control. Would it be possible to add an attack / release (fade in / fade out) slider in an update? It is very hard do work with and do fluid lines or chords.
This would not be such a problem if these came with unlocked patches to tweak. 

Edit: Just noticed, the generator Trio the "Wave" articulation actually has a slider for the Release!!!
Please consider adding this to the strings too.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 14, 2021)

Does anyone know what time this ends tomorrow? I’m still on the fence.


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 14, 2021)

If you're on the fence, Christian's 3-part video series showing Albion Solstice in a musical context is rather persuasive in terms of the textures and colors the library is capable of. I'm truly very excited watching his genuine enthusiasm. It really is as interesting as Spitfire's marketing plan of releasing this "confidential" video on the last few days.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 14, 2021)

synergy543 said:


> If you're on the fence, Christian's 3-part video series showing Albion Solstice in a musical context is rather persuasive. His genuine enthusiasm is as interesting as the Spitfire marketing plan of releasing this "confidential" video on the last few days.



Thanks, yes, I’ve watched them all. Not sure I can be negative in a commercial thread but the thing mentioned about the strings (above and elsewhere) is holding me back. Everything else seems really nice.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 14, 2021)

I know I will eventually get Solstice as I have all of the other Albions. 
Tomorrow when the intro pricing ends I will finally be able to see what price I can add Solstice to complete my Albion bundle.
I suspect it will be less than the intro and when Spitfire has their next big sale I’ll pounce & complete my Albion bundle. 👍


----------



## PaxJupp (Jul 15, 2021)

Gosh darn it - I have the worst luck! I was trying to check out at the last minute (was saving up money and didn’t get paid until today) to get my discount price for Albion Solstice for $291 but PayPal kept giving me issues - “wheel of death” so I restarted my computer and when I went back to SA the intro price was gone! Doh! I thought it said 1 hour left but it must have been a minute! Kicking myself right now! @Spitfire Team is there anyway you can do me a solid and honour the price? 😭😭 I know I need to be better at reading the exact time/dates for these prices!


----------



## Levon (Jul 15, 2021)

PaxJupp said:


> Gosh darn it - I have the worst luck! I was trying to check out at the last minute (was saving up money and didn’t get paid until today) to get my discount price for Albion Solstice for $291 but PayPal kept giving me issues - “wheel of death” so I restarted my computer and when I went back to SA the intro price was gone! Doh! I thought it said 1 hour left but it must have been a minute! Kicking myself right now! @Spitfire Team is there anyway you can do me a solid and honour the price? 😭😭 I know I need to be better at reading the exact time/dates for these prices!


Intro price of £299 is still showing up for me


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 15, 2021)

Levon said:


> Intro price of £299 is still showing up for me


I have all of the other Albion’s and when I just checked a few minutes ago the complete my bundle price hasn’t changed from the last few days, I will even consider paying $349 for Solstice. 
Either way I’m waiting until the Christmas or Wishlist sale at the moment the price is too damn high!


----------



## PaxJupp (Jul 15, 2021)

Levon said:


> Intro price of £299 is still showing up for me


Weird. Maybe there is some sort of technical issue on my end or SA end, either way I’ve emailed their support, hopefully they can help me get this sorted 🙏


----------

